# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  conversion .ps en .png (ou autres images)

## CaptainChoc

Bonjour,

Voil je cherche une lib ou une fonction qui permet de convertir un .ps en une image (.png, .gif, .jpeg, .gif)..... 

ou mieux j'utilise tkinter : j'aimerai exporter un canvas sour forme d'image : ImageGrab de PIL donne une image tres mediocre (texte flou et "moche", ligne horrible )

donc j'exporte en .ps et la qualit est tres bonne mais ce n'est pas une image... et j'aimerai que mon prog exporte une image... donc si j'arrive a convertir le .ps en image c'est tout bon  ::D: 

merci de votre aide

----------


## pierjean

Bonjour,
Ghostscript sait faire a facilement (et en tiff, jpeg, bmp)
Sous win :


```
gswin32c.exe -dBATCH -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=png16m -sOutputFile= "tonFichier.png" "tonFichier.ps"
```

Voir les options dans la doc de gs

----------


## Thierry Chappuis

Salut,

Imagemagick possde plusieurs interfaces python comme PythonMagick (http://python.net/crew/zack/pymagick/ ) ou imagemagick for Python ( http://vsbabu.org/mt/archives/2002/0...or_python.html ).

Cette bibliothque supporte prs de 100 formats d'images et des interfaces pour C, C++, Java, Lisp, Pascal, Perl, PHP, Python, Ruby, Tcl/Tk. Pour plus d'info, voir http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php

la commande:


```
convert fichier.ps fichier.png
```

devrait faire le job en ligne de commande. Avec PythonMagick, tu dois pouvoir le faire depuis ton appli.

A+

Thierry

----------


## CaptainChoc

merci, mais j'aimerai compiler mon .py puis ne rien n'avoir  installer d'autre.... or imageMagick ou ghostscript oblige a installer sur la machine un programme...

Donc je cherche surtout qqchose specifique a python..

merci de votre aide

----------


## sunp

Je suis confront a un problme similaire, j'aurais souhaiter convertir des fichier ps en png , mais le rsultat avec ghostscript n'est pas au rendez-vous, j'obtiens des images avec des lignes crnels inutilisables. N'y a t'il pas un moyen pour amliorer la qualit des images???

----------

